# A couple of photos



## 4085




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very classy, David. How lucky too for it to have DFK41 on it - what were the odds of that happening


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very classy, David. How lucky too for it to have DFK41 on it - what were the odds of that happening


Ask my son!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Steam wand is on the wrong side again ....


----------



## Neill

Very nice.


----------



## shrink

Nice, still my dream machine at the mo. Although I'm reality the expobar does everything I need and more, I can't help but admire the LM


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Steam wand is on the wrong side again ....


Have you only got one arm boots......why does it matter which side it is on, and who is to say that the wand on your L1 is not on the wrong side?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Have you only got one arm boots......why does it matter which side it is on, and who is to say that the wand on your L1 is not on the wrong side?


I am......


----------



## 4085

I am........whats that mean? Oh, you are answering the question I put.......I thought you were inviting me to finish the caption off......I am......a twat? You would not last long on a coconut shy bootsie!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I am........whats that mean? Oh, you are answering the question I put.......I thought you were inviting me to finish the caption off......I am......a twat? You would not last long on a coconut shy bootsie!


Your not a twat Dave....


----------



## 4085

How do you know......you have never met me........Paddy has.......ask him


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> How do you know......you have never met me........Paddy has.......ask him


Oh He thinks your a twat.....










I told him he was being harsh


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm confused - which of you is the twat?


----------



## Xpenno

Which 'one'....?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Which 'one'....?


I'm taking back your star....


----------



## 4085

Bootsie, you wanna hear what paddy said about you........I am far too nice to print it........but if ever we meet, bring a box of tissues.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Bootsie, you wanna hear what paddy said about you........I am far too nice to print it........but if ever we meet, bring a box of tissues.......


What are you expecting me to do with those ....

Scared .....


----------



## 4085

you will be an emotional wreck........i will let you rest your head on my shoulder in a sort of manly, friendly way.......and cry your heart out


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> you will be an emotional wreck........i will let you rest your head on my shoulder in a sort of manly, friendly way.......and cry your heart out


Are you grooming me ?


----------



## 4085

Wait and see.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Wait and see.....


Stranger danger.........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thought this thread was about a pretty fancy espresso machine.


----------



## 4085

I will draw a line under this worrying banter, in case people think it odd behaviour, but remember, next Morris Dancing practice we attend, it is your turn to be Morris


----------



## The Systemic Kid

God David, can't get the image of you in short trousers out of my head. Not to mention the bells and clogs.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> God David, can't get the image of you in short trousers out of my head. Not to mention the bells and clogs.


Is it like this Patrick ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Will have nightmares now.


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm taking back your star....


Screw you! I'm going to quit my job, go work at McDonalds where they treat their staff well and give them lots of gold stars.....

Nice machine BTW DFK, looking good


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it like this Patrick ?


Burn my eyes out!


----------



## c_squared

Wow, I had been enjoying this thread. I do have a question though, where do they store their hankies after the dance is over?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is the man with the horse the sensible or the stupid looking one


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Is the man with the horse the sensible or the stupid looking one


Not sure it's a horse.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

c_squared said:


> Wow, I had been enjoying this thread. I do have a question though, where do they store their hankies after the dance is over?


Up their sleeves?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not sure it's a horse.


Patrick I'd get checked out at the dr s


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Should have gone to Spec Savers??


----------



## c_squared

This is great. Keep it coming boys!


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> This is great. Keep it coming boys!


Is that comment aimed at us or the naked Morris dancers ....


----------



## c_squared

Ha, definitely NOT the naked Morris dancers


----------



## 4085

c_squared said:


> Wow, I had been enjoying this thread. I do have a question though, where do they store their hankies after the dance is over?


Ask bootsie.......


----------



## Charliej

Nice addition to your vast arsenal of coffee making gear David, if you should fancy an IMS competition shower screen for it I happen to have one lying around brand new unused.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Ask bootsie.......


In the horsey of coursey


----------



## c_squared

dfk41 said:


> Ask bootsie.......


Phahahaha

13 dancers I never want to see again


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> In the horsey of coursey


All I can say is Ursula Martinez


----------



## 4085

Shall I upload some more photos tomorrow...?


----------



## DavidBondy

dfk41 said:


> Shall I upload some more photos tomorrow...?


No! Don't bother ....... Please!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Shall I upload some more photos tomorrow...?


Clip or two would be nice.


----------



## Guest

Stating from the pics......

Looks like its an AV not an MP

Nice GS/3, great close-ups on the boiler pressure gauge.... really gives u a clue how much steams gonna come straigth out......

The first pic depicts the lit up buttons for the programmable buttons for shot doses and also that nice teabag in the cup icon for "i believe" the hot water outlet......

Even the nice tiger on the PF handle..... Beauty just beauty in its purest form......

I believe u have a brita filter to the left of the machine.... Hard water in your town mate????.....

What grinder was that in the image????

Chippin' in my two cents, espresso detective style.....


----------



## Guest

The Systemic Kid said:


> Clip or two would be nice.


Come on....

Give us a bottomless PF pic during a pull.........

BTW, I'm on a Linea Classic MP 1 Group.........

So yeah.... Dfk41.... glad i have a LM like you do......


----------



## monkey66

All I can say is nice socks!


----------



## DavidBondy

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Even the nice tiger on the PF handle.....


Tiger? The Marzocco is the heraldic lion that is a symbol of Florence, best known in the rendition sculpted by Donatello in 1418-20.


----------



## 4085

DavidBondy said:


> Tiger? The Marzocco is the heraldic lion that is a symbol of Florence, best known in the rendition sculpted by Donatello in 1418-20.


I thought donatello was a mutant ninja turtle?


----------



## 4085

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Stating from the pics......
> 
> Looks like its an AV not an MP
> 
> Nice GS/3, great close-ups on the boiler pressure gauge.... really gives u a clue how much steams gonna come straigth out......
> 
> The first pic depicts the lit up buttons for the programmable buttons for shot doses and also that nice teabag in the cup icon for "i believe" the hot water outlet......
> 
> Even the nice tiger on the PF handle..... Beauty just beauty in its purest form......
> 
> I believe u have a brita filter to the left of the machine.... Hard water in your town mate????.....
> 
> What grinder was that in the image????
> 
> Chippin' in my two cents, espresso detective style.....


Yes, it is the AV model. The water quality up here in Newcastle is fine. The TDS is approximately the same level as Volvic, but it seemed daft since I am going to plumb it in, not to shove a filter on, for peace of mind if nothing else. The grinder in the pic is a Brasillia RR45. Not my usual grinder but the k10 Barista is out on loan so any port in a storm! It actually works quite well although it is not as efficient, but there again, it is £150!

One thing I can say with the GS3, is that it does not handle the really dark beans I have been drinking of late, as well. Flavour is ok, but it is thinner.....how can I pout this? If it were a stripe, the ht el;ever may have 7 stripes making up the stripe, and all identifiable, whereas the GS has 5 stripes within, and harder to get clarity. that though, may well change when I get some less dark beans!

OI received a naked, courtesy of Mr Bondy today, so will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Hahahah, guys why are you so serious....

Tiger or Lion whatever it its still beautiful stuff on the PF


----------



## Guest

Dfk41,

Nice one though.....

I've used light roasts on my Linea....

It tasted sour and pale thin......

Even when properly extracted, 30ml in 30 seconds at 95c...... not bad if you'd take a look under a bottomless PF......

Dfk41, Does the GS/3 pull back to back shots without a problem......

I've found it a hassle to use an E61 for back to back shots...... HX btw.....

Its very hard to calculate proper flush time using just pressurestat readings, boiler temps and idle time....

Total reason to upgrade to the Linea.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ray thought U had a silvia or a dombobar, so hard to keep up with all the machines .....now a linea , all in 3 weeks ?

All the different forums , all the different posts.....

How do you keep track ?

If a light roast taste sour and thin then try extracting if differently

It's not the machine your using

It's not the coffee your using

It's how you make it

My tuppence of random coffee ideas


----------



## 4085

I have not had it long enough yet to really find its strengths or weakness. I have pulled 4 shots one after the other and did notice any problems, presuming the Pid reading to be accurate. As I am not selling my coffee, I do not really care that much if someone things it is not up to standard. I would tell them to naff off!


----------



## coffeechap

RayTCoffeePro said:


> I've used light roasts on my Linea....
> 
> It tasted sour and pale thin......
> 
> Even when properly extracted, 30ml in 30 seconds at 95c...... not bad if you'd take a look under a bottomless PF......


me thinks you are not properly extracting it especially on the linea, or perhaps they were just crap beans, or perhaps lighter roasts just arent your thing, either way the machine is more than capable of getting great shots, it is usually the barista that lets the machine down


----------



## Guest

MrBoots, Got a deal 2 years old and used...... sold my silvia to make up for some of the price


----------



## Guest

Coffeechap, Even good extraction tastes bad on beans roasted too light


----------



## Guest

Now i have no silvia.......

Why, Because the Linea was worth it..... it could pull back to back like a true commercial machine unlike my Silvia or Domobar.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

I look forward to the next instalment ray


----------



## jeebsy

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Coffeechap, Even good extraction tastes bad on beans roasted too light


I feel the same about dark beans


----------



## Mrboots2u

RayTCoffeePro said:


> MrBoots, Got a deal 2 years old and used...... sold my silvia to make up for some of the price


Post a pic then ....


----------



## Guest

Mrboots2u said:


> Post a pic then ....


Warning you that it ought to be very low quality.....


----------



## Guest

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Warning you that it ought to be very low quality.....


And by that its horrible image quality


----------



## Guest

Ok, it may be compressed....

Tell me if the quality is bad.....

Close-up on the paddles.....


----------



## Drewster

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Ok, it may be compressed....
> 
> Tell me if the quality is bad.....
> 
> Close-up on the paddles.....


You should have at least gone beyond the first page of Google Images

A poor attempt! *FAIL*


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> You should have at least gone beyond the first page of Google Images
> 
> A poor attempt! *FAIL*


That's fairly tragic ........


----------



## ronsil

How sad is that???


----------



## jeebsy

Total plonker. Have people got nothing better to do? I'm off to paint my door...............


----------



## coffeechap

Drewster said:


> You should have at least gone beyond the first page of Google Images
> 
> A poor attempt! *FAIL*


I think his la marzocco with the custom tiger is mage of lego


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> I think his la marzocco with the custom tiger is mage of lego


Probably Duplo rather than real Lego or maybe even Sticklebricks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I liked sticklebricks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wait til I post a PIC of my new synesso hydra....


----------



## Xpenno

Not sure if this is the right area of the forum but I just wanted to post a picture of my new scooter. I got a great deal on it!


----------



## jeebsy

I got a new run around the other day, don't really like to mention it


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Wait til I post a PIC of my new synesso hydra....


Will it be a 5 group - Like Ray's??


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Not sure if this is the right area of the forum but I just wanted to post a picture of my new scooter. I got a great deal on it!


Nice wheels Spence. Your arm's healed up a treat too! Have you been working out?


----------



## jeebsy

And an impeccable choice of headwear


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is my new one group hydra ..it's quite long

You can just see me behind it if you look carefully










It cost me 12 cents proper coffee deal

I will also be buried in it

A coffee shaped coffin


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> And an impeccable choice of headwear


The old blue hat, always goes down a treat but sometime hard to locate!


----------



## jeebsy

Viking style

Edit: haha Spence! Probably more hard to find than the mythical coat


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice wheels Spence. Your arm's healed up a treat too! Have you been working out?


Thanks for noticing mate! I have been working out, however, I do think that the red onesie is really flattering on me so I can't take all the credit!

The arm is fully working again now, still got a bit of back pain but all in all a good recovery.


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Here is my new one group hydra ..it's quite long
> 
> You can just see me behind it if you look carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost me 12 cents proper coffee deal
> 
> I will also be buried in it
> 
> A coffee shaped coffin


I love these compact machines..... presumably you are behind the young chap??


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> I love these compact machines..... presumably you are behind the young chap??


Cheeky git


----------



## MrShades

Do I detect DFK being tempted by a Vesuvius over in the For Sale section? ;-)


----------



## 4085

MrShades said:


> Do I detect DFK being tempted by a Vesuvius over in the For Sale section? ;-)


Nope, the GS3 is complicated enough for me........it is on the same list as an Ek43......! The list of things I will never own


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Nope, the GS3 is complicated enough for me........it is on the same list as an Ek43......! The list of things I will never own


Never is a long time


----------



## 4085

Not in this case!


----------



## Guest

Everybody,

Hahahah, nice one detectives....

I cant ever bluff during gambling....

I'll lose all my money.....










Pst


----------



## Guest

Dfk41, Wanna meet up for some gambling.....

Just betting my 13 cents maybe just 2 cents....


----------



## Mrboots2u

My dad used to have a word for things like this..

Codswallop


----------



## coffeechap

or blocksox....


----------



## Guest

What is a codswallop, Mrboots2u

Just wondering


----------



## Guest

Mrboots2u, it doesnt make amy sense in wiktionary.......

I think the internet is getting less reliable by the second


----------



## coffeechap

Definition of CODSWALLOP

British

: nonsense

That is a load of codswallop.


----------



## Mrboots2u

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Mrboots2u, it doesnt make amy sense in wiktionary.......
> 
> I think the internet is getting less reliable by the second


I suggest you buy the viz profanisarus, may help you understanding later posts


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> My dad used to have a word for things like this..
> 
> Codswallop


My dad would have called it B0llocks........

PS - Isn't the urban myth that "Cod's Wallop" the technique used to dislodge the marble sealing a pop bottle....


----------



## 4085

I thought it was a medieval reference to a kick in the cod piece


----------



## Drewster

dfk41 said:


> I thought it was a medieval reference to a kick in the cod piece


Yep I think that is also an urban myth....


----------



## coffeechap

It is the art of delivering a finely honed slap across the face using a fish


----------



## Guest

Bollocks and Cobswallop go hamd in hand to just mean: nonsense.....

How old are you coffeechap....

That kinda sounds like old english...

Cobswallop


----------



## MWJB

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Bollocks and Cobswallop go hamd in hand to just mean: nonsense.....
> 
> How old are you coffeechap....
> 
> That kinda sounds like old english...
> 
> Cobswallop


Have you got a cold Ray? You seem to be pronouncing your "d"s as "b"s? ;-)


----------



## Guest

Sorry, lol....

I dont go to extremes while typing....

I'll probably be fired for typos in my paperwork,


----------



## The Systemic Kid

RayTCoffeePro said:


> I'll probably be fired for typos in my paperwork,


Your job isn't in a joke factory by any chance?


----------



## Guest

Nope, just a funny guy....

A barista at work...

A coffee-ist at home

A very bad guy when it comes to playing bluffs...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Nope, just a funny guy....


....really??


----------



## coffeechap

Watch maker me thinks


----------



## coffeechap

Always on the Ray T Roll


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> Watch maker me thinks


Mmmmm I thought he probably worked in the city.....


----------



## Guest

Drewster, I probably "malfunctioned" instead of "worked" in the city ;D

P.S i really work in the city........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Drewster, I probably "malfunctioned" instead of "worked" in the city ;D
> 
> P.S i really work in the city........


Ah, but which city....and doing what exactly?


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, but which city....and doing what exactly?


Banker?


----------



## Guest

Barista-Seattle

American not British......


----------



## Drewster

RayTCoffeePro said:


> P.S i really work in the city........





Daren said:


> Banker?


Yep! a Merchant Banker.


----------



## Guest

Not a banker though.....

If i was, i would be counting lots of cash.... thats sadly not mine


----------

